# to much beer



## fatgirl (Jan 29, 2006)

hi everyone I started college last year witch ment allot of party and beer se I drank way to much beer I never guessed I would get such a big beer belly during my last year of hi-school I used to be so fit. I'm having a hard time dealing with it.



here a pic of me during the begining of my first college year
















and here now 1 year later


----------



## Stealth (Jan 29, 2006)

That top picture is of susanna, famed from studio15direct.com.

http://www.studio15direct.com/bbcintro.htm


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Jan 29, 2006)

Stealth said:


> That top picture is of susanna, famed from studio15direct.com.
> 
> http://www.studio15direct.com/bbcintro.htm


i was just about to say that. any idea where the second pic is from?


----------



## Jay West Coast (Jan 29, 2006)

fatgirl said:


> hi everyone I started college last year witch ment allot of party and beer se I drank way to much beer I never guessed I would get such a big beer belly during my last year of hi-school I used to be so fit. I'm having a hard time dealing with it.




Thats amazing. I've never seen anyone _get into_ college with such a poor command of the English language. <rolls eyes>

But, hey, all you really need to know is enough to get around stuffing paysites...


----------



## Zoom (Jan 29, 2006)

And the name is a ripoff of Fatgirl33.


----------



## Zackariah (Jan 29, 2006)

Sadly, I -have- seen people get into college with that poor of a command of the english language. That's another rant entirely, though


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jan 29, 2006)

"witch ment allot of party and beer se I drank way to much beer"

precious.

i too have seen a number of people in a number of colleges that still get "your" and "you're" mixed up. and a super-genius like me is trapped at community college.

aaron£


----------



## fatgirl33 (Jan 29, 2006)

Hee hee, thanks Zoom! 

Actually, I only got saddled with "Fatgirl33" because way-back-when, when I got my hotmail account, I was the 33rd to pick that name.... unfortunately I've used it for so long, I feel stuck with it. ....grumble...

Brenda


----------



## Stealth (Jan 29, 2006)

Three or four years ago, when I was at college, they gave me a week's work-

Fill in the gaps.

Where to use Apostraphes. Where to use "Their" and "Ther"e. That sort of thing-

Do you know how MAD it makes me feel when I spend £3000 going to college to be forced to re-learn everything that I was already forced to learn when I was 11?

Hell, why not force simple maths on me again too! I could do with knowing what 1+1 is, it'll really help me with my programming!

I have to put effort in. I understand when to do what, but im also pretty much dislexic- I do have to think to spell things right. I use 2 and U in text messages (smart- 10P a text is plain stupid anyway.) and try not to use it anywhere else.

Pet hate: "I AM TEH MASTOR AND I TYPE WKD. YAY. YOU ROXXOR. I AM 1337. U R L0053R." or whatever.


*END OF RANT*


----------



## Totmacher (Jan 29, 2006)

If only I could get ya'all to lambast every poor speller so... A man can dream


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 29, 2006)

When I went to college I tested into Calc IV meanwhile guys down my hall did their math requirement with "College Algebra". The first day they taught Absolute Values. They were amazed that they had to continue that training on the second day of class because some people just didn't get it.


----------



## 1300 Class (Jan 29, 2006)

Alas economic measures have dictated the need to reduce the academic standards.


----------



## Andromeda (Jan 29, 2006)

Continuing with the "morons in college" theme, in advanced molecular biology (3rd year university) I had someone ask the professor what "tandem" meant.

I was shocked, and burst out laughing so loudly that all 300 people in the lecture theatre turned and stared at me!

Ah, idiots....existing for our amusement


----------



## 1300 Class (Jan 29, 2006)

Starts getting all "snooty and pompous".


----------



## Wagimawr (Jan 30, 2006)

Andromeda said:


> Continuing with the "morons in college" theme, in advanced molecular biology (3rd year university) I had someone ask the professor what "tandem" meant.
> 
> I was shocked, and burst out laughing so loudly that all 300 people in the lecture theatre turned and stared at me!
> 
> Ah, idiots....existing for our amusement


Maybe it's just me, but I have to say...I can't TELL you what "tandem" means, but I know what it means...that's the case for me with a lot of words -- anybody else have any clue what I'm talking about?


----------



## Jes (Jan 30, 2006)

Wagimawr said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I have to say...I can't TELL you what "tandem" means, but I know what it means...that's the case for me with a lot of words -- anybody else have any clue what I'm talking about?



One of my HS english teachers said that if we can't express the definition of a word, then we really do not know what it means.

Now I fought that at the time, but now that I'm older, wiser, and have been on the other side of the coin (as a sort-of teacher), I see his point.

But it still rubs me the wrong way. 

take that for what it's worth.


----------



## Jane (Jan 30, 2006)

Totmacher said:


> If only I could get ya'all to lambast every poor speller so... A man can dream


It's just using loose for lose that drives me up a wall.

One does not loose weight. One has loose change. One loses weight (or not as the case may be).


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 30, 2006)

The title of your post is unclear, Fatgirl.

Did you actually mean "To Munch Beer"? 

:bow:


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 3, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> The title of your post is unclear, Fatgirl.
> 
> Did you actually mean "To Munch Beer"?
> 
> :bow:


Maybe it was a toast.

*lifts up glass*

*To much beer!*

*chugs it back*

*remembers he hates beer, and chases it down with ginger ale*


----------



## Jay West Coast (Feb 3, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> *remembers he hates beer, and chases it down with ginger ale*




Oooo. Chasing beer with ginger ale...that can't be good...*bleh*


----------



## Tina (Feb 3, 2006)

Wow. Your hair sure did grow a lot in a year.


----------



## saucywench (Feb 3, 2006)

POST-BUSTERS!!!!! 

Hahahahaha, I love it when these boards are self-policing--saves Conrad and the moderators a lot of work.

Good job, mates.

*snort*


----------



## Mini (Feb 4, 2006)

My brother marked essays from first and second year students. Of, oh, 60, exactly 2 were written at a level commensurate with that level of "education." I've not the greatest grasp of the language, but the shit I'm writing here is more proficient than that which he had to grade.

Personally, I blame society.


----------



## Emma (Feb 5, 2006)

Tina said:


> Wow. Your hair sure did grow a lot in a year.



It's all that pesky beer.


----------



## Gordo Mejor (Feb 5, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> It's all that pesky beer.



So you're saying that she washed her hair with it rather than drinking it? Hmmm


----------



## Tina (Feb 5, 2006)

Who knew beer was hair fertilizer?!


----------



## Emma (Feb 5, 2006)

Gordo Mejor said:


> So you're saying that she washed her hair with it rather than drinking it? Hmmm



actually people say that washing your hair in beer makes it really shinny


----------



## Jes (Feb 6, 2006)

And while you'd think that puking into your hair after a night of drinking beer would have the same effect, I can assure you it does not.


----------



## cactopus (Feb 6, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> actually people say that washing your hair in beer makes it really shinny



I just bottled 5 gallons of dunkel weizen Sunday... Even while flat it was wonderful... No way I'd waste any of my precious brew on someone's hair. That's what Badweiser is for or Beast Ice.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 6, 2006)

Jes said:


> And while you'd think that puking into your hair after a night of drinking beer would have the same effect, I can assure you it does not.



Ooo, *reeeoowwl* We're getting awful catty on these board lately!  I think we ALL could use a beer... Or two!


----------



## Buffie (Feb 6, 2006)

I'll take a beer. Do I have to act catty first? (Because I don't think I could be catty to Lilly... but I could cetainly be catty about this pregnant teenage high school drop out at work, and I would totally do that for a beer.)


----------



## Jes (Feb 7, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> Ooo, *reeeoowwl* We're getting awful catty on these board lately!  I think we ALL could use a beer... Or two!



Eh? I was talking about me. From my past experiences, back in high school. I'm not sure why you think I meant anyone else--if I had, I would've said names, Lilly.


----------



## djewell (Feb 11, 2006)

I pity the fool.
-Mr. T

(Ok so I hide behind quotes and am not original. So what?)


----------



## Jes (Feb 11, 2006)

djewell said:


> I pity the fool.
> -Mr. T
> 
> (Ok so I hide behind quotes and am not original. So what?)




Is the master of the universe Mr. T?

Just askin'.


----------



## djewell (Feb 11, 2006)

no G-d is the Master of the Universe


----------



## RedHead (Feb 11, 2006)

Too much beer; I'm sorry, but is that a foreign language...because frankly IT DOESN'T MAKE ANY SENSE!:kiss2:


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 11, 2006)

fatgirl said:


> hi everyone I started college last year witch ment allot of party and beer se I drank way to much beer I never guessed I would get such a big beer belly during my last year of hi-school I used to be so fit. I'm having a hard time dealing with it.
> here a pic of me during the begining of my first college year
> and here now 1 year later



Party of beer? Witch! Day ment allot to me. :shocked:


----------



## Chimpi (Feb 11, 2006)

Giv er sum kredit now.
She had two mutch beer


----------



## cnk2cav (Feb 11, 2006)

how well are you at distinguishing all those really confusing words in the english language?
Should be part of the college entrance exam shouldn't it?

http://www.okcupid.com/tests/take?testid=14457200288064322170


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 11, 2006)

Chimpi said:


> Giv er sum kredit now.
> She had two mutch beer



Eye vase complement wear it's dew.


----------



## Chimpi (Feb 12, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> Eye vase complement wear it's dew.





My desktop! 

View attachment Desktop1.jpg


----------



## Blackbean (Feb 14, 2006)

Chimpi said:


> My desktop!



Playschool taskbar, I'M BLIND!!!


----------



## TallEnglishman (Feb 15, 2006)

Stealth said:


> Where to use Apostraphes.



_ApostrAphes???_

:doh: 

:eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat2: :eat2: :eat2:


----------



## iLoveBugles (Feb 25, 2006)

Hey guys and girls!

So I was just looking through that beer belly challenge... That is, in my opinion, very hot. Anyone know of pages similar to it? Where a small slender girl starts gaining weight and documents it all the way with pictures, thoughts and/or stories.

Thanks!


----------

